# Back Up Team Lead



## WarehouseGoblin (Mar 31, 2022)

Hi there, OB B2 back up lead warehouse and also trainer. Been with target a year and a half. Any other DCs roll out “back ups”? If so, how is your DC handling it?

Here’s a lil’ timeline—
When I was hired we had two certified trainers who were the two of the best we had. LWW rolls out, both get promoted. One in the wing, one in depal. Few months down the line, LWW who was primarily in the wing gets promoted to OM. Leaving one LWW. This LWW enjoyed VLE every now and again but would get skipped over all the time for business reasons. In December-ish they do a new wave of hiring LWW and new “back up LWW.” Myself, and two other TMs get hired, one for full time LWW and myself and the other guy are back ups. No big deal because as back ups we were expected to be pulled out of our department and into another to fill out the process boards and I was still able to keep my trainer status (because I did not want full time LWW, don’t wanna get stuck on B2). Fast forward a few months, the OG LWW gets VLE alllll the time. All the time. I can count on one hand in the last two months the amount of times I wasn’t LWW. All fine though, I know it’s a part of the job I am now required to do.
Biggest downfall is back ups did not get the LWW raise. This is my biggest issue with it. Had I not been backfilling for my LWW I would have been put in another department to do the same job. 

I just wanna hear thoughts. My brain is officially fried. Constantly trying to wonder how TMs can get away with running 70-80% in lanes with more than one yellow light. How sorters can be okay with running 14% in the first 3 hours. How when I send a TM to quad 3 to knock out a light and I find 5 TMs hanging out in one lane. With lights on around them.

I can’t wait for my vacation this weekend.


----------



## RWTM (Mar 31, 2022)

👻


----------



## RWTM (Mar 31, 2022)

WarehouseGoblin said:


> I can’t wait for my vacation this weekend


.


----------



## WarehouseGoblin (Mar 31, 2022)

RWTM said:


> RWTM™ B2-OB continued service: 2 years 7 months. Wadddup fam, curiosity killed the cat. Does a Back up Lead Warehouse Worker make the same as a _Lead Warehouse Worker (hrly)? _ Plz lmk
> 
> Q2 should be your hardest hitting quad. 86 or 23** is our top hitting door. Q2 also has a couple more less dense 4-5 stars. Get a new TM in Q3 lanes… that’s where da the party is always duh.
> 
> ...


Hi friend. Unfortunately I do *not *make the same hourly as LWW. My base pay is that of an average ww. 😐 Which blows because when I took the position I didn't know I'd be backfilling for my LWW every day.

We are currently in VLE season and vets have time they want to use so all of our good ones leave every day. Typical. 🙃 I can't sign up for OT even if I wanted. Our SD is trying to completely eliminate it.

And surprisingly-- we typically stick our NH in Q1, and out drops have been weird lately. One day 20-26 will run 140% others 80%. We have consistently had an issue with 56 not being planned correctly (okay what trailer only receives 6 cartons, OMs? If I have to re-build the set weeks in a row there is some kind of disconnect). We've been having issues with TMs running 70-80-90% with multiple lights and I cannot justify taking a lane from them or keep pulling sorters to knock out lights.

On top of that we have a newly trained closer. He closed 34 just fine. An hour later, goes to close 38. Mis types and closes 34 again and dispatch over the radio-- "Why was a move posted for 34 with only 7 cartons?" So I backtrack and fix his mistake, let him know what happened. All fine and dandy. But 93 is blowing up the reject line and the TM is running a 140% already, same guy closed 93 an hour and a half ago. Never called to switch the chute, almost shuts down the mezz. I didn't think much of it because thats a triple door. Yeah, no. He never F1'd it. I fixed his mistake again. I told him to SLOW DOWN. Pay attention to what you are doing bud.

1:54 AM rolls around. Dispatch again. "We have a move posted for 24 but there's a red light." Not again. Noooooo not again. The kid was closing 25 at the time and the other closer hadn't touched 24, it was only 50% and not on the cut sheet. Told him to go re close 25 and came back saying it wouldn't let him do it. Sorry B1. I wasn't going to fix that. Not while I'm not on the clock.

B1 is the goal but I need my base rate higher before I can do so-- that shift differential has me by the wallet.


----------



## Luck (Mar 31, 2022)

WarehouseGoblin said:


> Hi friend. Unfortunately I do *not *make the same hourly as LWW. My base pay is that of an average ww. 😐 Which blows because when I took the position I didn't know I'd be backfilling for my LWW every day.
> 
> We are currently in VLE season and vets have time they want to use so all of our good ones leave every day. Typical. 🙃 I can't sign up for OT even if I wanted. Our SD is trying to completely eliminate it.
> 
> ...


We have backups for several positions like ICQA but not LWWs. If this has been going on for a time as you described I would raise a fuss. I know there is a threshold per Target where if after a certain amount of time you have spent a certain percentate of your hours working a different role that gets higher pay you are susposed to be entitled to that higher pay too. 
On the other hand being that you are so often in the role gives you a grwat chance at getting it next time an opening pops up so dont come across too negatively lol. I would definitely make the point that you have been doing the role more than the other guy if that is truly the case.


----------



## RWTM (Mar 31, 2022)

WarehouseGoblin said:


> Hi friend. Unfortunately I do *not *make the same hourly as LWW. My base pay is that of an average ww. 😐 Which blows because when I took the position I didn't know I'd be backfilling for my LWW every day.
> 
> We are currently in VLE season and vets have time they want to use so all of our good ones leave every day. Typical. 🙃 I can't sign up for OT even if I wanted. Our SD is trying to completely eliminate it.
> 
> ...


Yikes. I’d never leave B2 ❤️


----------



## WarehouseGoblin (Mar 31, 2022)

Luck said:


> We have backups for several positions like ICQA but not LWWs. If this has been going on for a time as you described I would raise a fuss. I know there is a threshold per Target where if after a certain amount of time you have spent a certain percentate of your hours working a different role that gets higher pay you are susposed to be entitled to that higher pay too.
> On the other hand being that you are so often in the role gives you a grwat chance at getting it next time an opening pops up so dont come across too negatively lol. I would definitely make the point that you have been doing the role more than the other guy if that is truly the case.


We just rolled out back up ICQA. Looks like I’m gonna make a trip to HR Tuesday to pick their brains. My OMs can vouch that I’m in the role more than not.
My OMs gave me permission to come in a half hour early per shift so an extra 2 hours per week which I felt was decent compensation for not getting the pay bump but they just squashed all overtime. Just sucks.


----------



## DC Diva (Mar 31, 2022)

If you are scheduled to cover as LWW for vacation or loa, as long as it is the full work cycle, then you should be receiving pay adjustment to that pay scale.  But single day covera, or backfilling vle, no adjustment. And i agree, it blows that your dc found a work around to not paying you the adjustment, but expecting you to do the work.


----------



## Gabrigawr (Mar 31, 2022)

Back ups don't make as much as full time, whether it be for a merit or LWW, but you as a back up shouldn't be doing as much as a full time. If you are than that is something you need to speak on to your OM, SOM, or HR. 


RWTM said:


> RWTM™ B2-OB continued service: 2 years 7 months. Wadddup fam, curiosity killed the cat. Does a Back up Lead Warehouse Worker make the same as a _Lead Warehouse Worker (hrly)? _ Plz lmk
> 
> Q2 should be your hardest hitting quad. 86 or 23** is our top hitting door. Q2 also has a couple more less dense 4-5 stars. Get a new TM in Q3 lanes… that’s where da the party is always duh.
> 
> ...


Q1 is my DCs busiest quad. It's all based our the wing is mapped out and what quads have the most volumes and even then when doing planning you get a guesstimate as to what each door may get based off what is in the BLs but that doesn't mean they will get it due to a few things. Some doors will run heavy when they should be running and vice versa




WarehouseGoblin said:


> Hi friend. Unfortunately I do *not *make the same hourly as LWW. My base pay is that of an average ww. 😐 Which blows because when I took the position I didn't know I'd be backfilling for my LWW every day.
> 
> We are currently in VLE season and vets have time they want to use so all of our good ones leave every day. Typical. 🙃 I can't sign up for OT even if I wanted. Our SD is trying to completely eliminate it.
> 
> ...


For the team members in lanes not being up to par at 70% what do you do? Asking to see your process of root cause.


----------



## WarehouseGoblin (Mar 31, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> For the team members in lanes not being up to par at 70% what do you do? Asking to see your process of root cause.


First I will do a SWA, and make observations. Second I’ll ask the TM how they’re feeling, physically and how their lane set feels. Third i will follow up with a CSB audit, of course asking them first if they can tell me the critical safe behaviors. If not I walk through the cbs, explain the importance of them in regards to standard work. Of course using lamens terms because target lingo is weird. Then I’ll work with the TM to find the disconnect in the process, provide feedback, and then I’ll assign a mentor to pair with that TM until the end of the period. And then circle back around.
If the issue arises again I escalate it to the OMs and they take it from there.

OB had to host our last safety circle because we have had several injuries. A TM slipped on a soap spill that sat there for 5 hours, per the divert time from the carton that broke. So between myself and another trainer we are auditing trailers once per period for wall stability/cleanliness(spills/damaged cartons)/team life outside of trailers. So with the focus on cleaning (and we are tail loading pipo) TMs should be able to have spotless lanes with no lights at 70%. Ideally 😭


----------



## WarehouseGoblin (Mar 31, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> Q1 is my DCs busiest quad. It's all based our the wing is mapped out and what quads have the most volumes and even then when doing planning you get a guesstimate as to what each door may get based off what is in the BLs but that doesn't mean they will get it due to a few things. Some doors will run heavy when they should be running and vice versa


Heavy on the doors running heavy when not supposed to. 56 volume tonight is 6 cartons. Annnnnd I’ve been knocking out the light most of the evening. The TM in that lane set tonight (56-66) running a 140% l o l


----------



## WarehouseGoblin (Mar 31, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> If you are scheduled to cover as LWW for vacation or loa, as long as it is the full work cycle, then you should be receiving pay adjustment to that pay scale.  But single day covera, or backfilling vle, no adjustment. And i agree, it blows that your dc found a work around to not paying you the adjustment, but expecting you to do the work.


He mostly VLEs, but was just out for bereavement. It just becomes a little irritating when they’re VLEing him every day. It’s about once a week I’m not backfilling him.


----------



## Gabrigawr (Mar 31, 2022)

WarehouseGoblin said:


> First I will do a SWA, and make observations. Second I’ll ask the TM how they’re feeling, physically and how their lane set feels. Third i will follow up with a CSB audit, of course asking them first if they can tell me the critical safe behaviors. If not I walk through the cbs, explain the importance of them in regards to standard work. Of course using lamens terms because target lingo is weird. Then I’ll work with the TM to find the disconnect in the process, provide feedback, and then I’ll assign a mentor to pair with that TM until the end of the period. And then circle back around.
> If the issue arises again I escalate it to the OMs and they take it from there.
> 
> OB had to host our last safety circle because we have had several injuries. A TM slipped on a soap spill that sat there for 5 hours, per the divert time from the carton that broke. So between myself and another trainer we are auditing trailers once per period for wall stability/cleanliness(spills/damaged cartons)/team life outside of trailers. So with the focus on cleaning (and we are tail loading pipo) TMs should be able to have spotless lanes with no lights at 70%. Ideally 😭


Pretty good root causing and maybe you do or not but I would take in consideration time the TM has been with Target. If they are under ramp up than you will have to adjust the lane sets to said TMs ramp up week.

Yea 5 hours for a soap spill is a good amount of time. There is no need for it to sit that long but I usually have a closer take care of it as soon as shift starts. Good job on the root causing tho. If you're not a team lead now you're on the right path.


----------



## Gabrigawr (Mar 31, 2022)

WarehouseGoblin said:


> Heavy on the doors running heavy when not supposed to. 56 volume tonight is 6 cartons. Annnnnd I’ve been knocking out the light most of the evening. The TM in that lane set tonight (56-66) running a 140% l o l


So the one thing about lane building is that even tho it says that lane set is only going to get X amount of cartons they may get more based on when it is picked and thrown. The tool used doesn't factor that in so if warehouse is picking more than you're catching to keep a backlog chances are that lane set is getting all of it's freight way sooner than wanted. It's something I've been botching about since I started doing pre-shift and building the lane sets


----------



## WarehouseGoblin (Apr 1, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> Pretty good root causing and maybe you do or not but I would take in consideration time the TM has been with Target. If they are under ramp up than you will have to adjust the lane sets to said TMs ramp up week.
> 
> Yea 5 hours for a soap spill is a good amount of time. There is no need for it to sit that long but I usually have a closer take care of it as soon as shift starts. Good job on the root causing tho. If you're not a team lead now you're on the right path.


We only have 3 TMs currently under their 90 but they’re all ramped up to 100%, and thank you for the compliment! I give creds to my TOM.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Apr 1, 2022)

Jakestillintexas said:


> Mi lady


He’s posted this on several threads…..been a member barely an hour


----------



## Gabrigawr (Apr 2, 2022)

WarehouseGoblin said:


> We only have 3 TMs currently under their 90 but they’re all ramped up to 100%, and thank you for the compliment! I give creds to my TOM.


So something that is DC specific but in all DCs is lanes CPH. If they are ramped up to 100% is that 100% to budget? Or to 8 week trend? If you look up their rates in DPM that's per budget which may be higher than what the 8 week trend is which is what is causing them to have yellows. Also, lane management, possibly THE biggest factor in it but keep up the good work and you will grow pretty quick. I give creds to you in utilizing your TOM. The best way to get better and grow is to use your resources. I think you should look into a training specialist role or team lead.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 2, 2022)

WarehouseGoblin said:


> Heavy on the doors running heavy when not supposed to. 56 volume tonight is 6 cartons. Annnnnd I’ve been knocking out the light most of the evening. The TM in that lane set tonight (56-66) running a 140% l o l


Was it a remap? There’s a lot of construction being done on dock doors and a lot of remaps due to it in my shipping wing. A new TM can change a remapped door to another store. Our FC doors are all messed up again.


----------



## Gabrigawr (Apr 2, 2022)

RWTM said:


> Was it a remap? There’s a lot of construction being done on dock doors and a lot of remaps due to it in my shipping wing. A new TM can change a remapped door to another store. Our FC doors are all messed up again.


If any one is capable of changing what store goes to each door that's all kinds of bad. There's only one way you can load the wrong store into the wrong door and not many people know and with all the new OMs we've been getting they don't even know


----------



## RWTM (Apr 2, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> If any one is capable of changing what store goes to each door that's all kinds of bad. There's only one way you can load the wrong store into the wrong door and not many people know and with all the new OMs we've been getting they don't even know


(BCI) Jumpcode scan door find out what container was last built CTRL+E I think to delete that container and it changes back to the last store that was last built. That’s off the top so don’t quote me.


----------



## Gabrigawr (Apr 2, 2022)

RWTM said:


> (BCI) Jumpcode scan door find out what container was last built CTRL+E I think to delete that container and it changes back to the last store that was last built. That’s off the top so don’t quote me.


Definitely looking into that when I go to work. BCI as far as I know it's CBI jump code which stands for Build Container Individual which is used to sort. If that has more functions to it it definitely needs to be re-evaluated.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 2, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> Definitely looking into that when I go to work. BCI as far as I know it's CBI jump code which stands for Build Container Individual which is used to sort. If that has more functions to it it definitely needs to be re-evaluated.


Say less bro, I got u. I have like 4 customized badge buddies but I don’t wanna confuse you. Your OB RWTM do they use DPM?


----------



## RWTM (Apr 2, 2022)

👻


----------



## Gabrigawr (Apr 2, 2022)

RWTM said:


> Say less bro, I got u. I have like 4 customized badge buddies but I don’t wanna confuse you. Your OB RWTM do they use DPM?


Oh yeah we have the same ones. We don't have an OB RWTM but yea we use DPM for research


----------



## RWTM (Apr 2, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> Oh yeah we have the same ones.


💯


----------



## WarehouseGoblin (Apr 5, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> So something that is DC specific but in all DCs is lanes CPH. If they are ramped up to 100% is that 100% to budget? Or to 8 week trend? If you look up their rates in DPM that's per budget which may be higher than what the 8 week trend is which is what is causing them to have yellows. Also, lane management, possibly THE biggest factor in it but keep up the good work and you will grow pretty quick. I give creds to you in utilizing your TOM. The best way to get better and grow is to use your resources. I think you should look into a training specialist role or team lead.


I’m in the LWW role more than not so I’m all over DPM. I’m only back up though but I’ve been used for LWW more than not. I’ve been managing their percentage since they’ve been hired, making sure they followed the 8 week trend. If they’re trending 130-140 by P1 and they’re only ramped to 100 I will immediately take a lane away whereas if it was a tenured TM I would typically wait until the beginning of P2 to adjust their set if they are still struggling. And my biggest issue rn if I have two trainers who aren’t teaching them the standard and we are moving new trainers up (who need to shadow) and if they’re shadowing those trainers… it’s like I’m shooting myself in the foot. I’ve brought the issue up to my training specialist but I hate repeating myself. Thank you!


----------



## Gabrigawr (Apr 5, 2022)

WarehouseGoblin said:


> I’m in the LWW role more than not so I’m all over DPM. I’m only back up though but I’ve been used for LWW more than not. I’ve been managing their percentage since they’ve been hired, making sure they followed the 8 week trend. If they’re trending 130-140 by P1 and they’re only ramped to 100 I will immediately take a lane away whereas if it was a tenured TM I would typically wait until the beginning of P2 to adjust their set if they are still struggling. And my biggest issue rn if I have two trainers who aren’t teaching them the standard and we are moving new trainers up (who need to shadow) and if they’re shadowing those trainers… it’s like I’m shooting myself in the foot. I’ve brought the issue up to my training specialist but I hate repeating myself. Thank you!


Have you built lane sets before in the Planning Tool? I think it would be good for you to take a look at it and maybe one day do it. You honestly would probably be able to gage the lane sets better than the person that doesn't since you know the team better. When they start off in P1 like that they are probably catching stuff from previous shift freight that just happens to be for their doors. There's some things that factor into a high rate like that even if the lane set isn't built to be that busy. As a team lead who was once a trainer I legit took the trainers under my wing and had a standard for them and let the OM know if I believed they weren't fit to be a trainer anymore. My OM is actually good and takes my input on who has asked to be a trainer and who he thinks would be good and ask me how I feel about it so that helps but yes getting on the trainers first and making sure they are up to standard is your first spot to hit to get the team to be better especially with new people coming in. Any good person will say that it all starts with training and if they aren't getting trained right that's where we failed them. Again tho keep up the good work. I believe if a team lead spot opens you definitely need to put in for it. I can help you with the questions as well if you'd like but you have some amazing potential


----------



## WarehouseGoblin (Apr 6, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> Have you built lane sets before in the Planning Tool? I think it would be good for you to take a look at it and maybe one day do it. You honestly would probably be able to gage the lane sets better than the person that doesn't since you know the team better. When they start off in P1 like that they are probably catching stuff from previous shift freight that just happens to be for their doors. There's some things that factor into a high rate like that even if the lane set isn't built to be that busy. As a team lead who was once a trainer I legit took the trainers under my wing and had a standard for them and let the OM know if I believed they weren't fit to be a trainer anymore. My OM is actually good and takes my input on who has asked to be a trainer and who he thinks would be good and ask me how I feel about it so that helps but yes getting on the trainers first and making sure they are up to standard is your first spot to hit to get the team to be better especially with new people coming in. Any good person will say that it all starts with training and if they aren't getting trained right that's where we failed them. Again tho keep up the good work. I believe if a team lead spot opens you definitely need to put in for it. I can help you with the questions as well if you'd like but you have some amazing potential


We have two trainers who can translate Spanish/Arabic and they’re okay, but there’s one that the OMs just love and it’s like no matter what I say (pretty sure seniority is coming into play here— I’m 1.5 years and he’s 4) they always save him. And we have a trainer who hasn’t trained in eons. I wish I felt like my hands weren’t so tied. However with the planning tool— I’ll have to talk to the OMs. I typically fill the staffing sheet out and have a pretty good understanding of it but I know we have some doors that projections just seem way under.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 9, 2022)

WarehouseGoblin said:


> Never called to switch the chute, almost shuts down the mezz. I didn't think much of it because thats a triple door.


Aye fam, what does switch the chute mean? And what’s a triple door? I have been learning so much new stuff this week. So much change at my DC without communication.


----------



## WarehouseGoblin (Apr 9, 2022)

RWTM said:


> Aye fam, what does switch the chute mean? And what’s a triple door? I have been learning so much new stuff this week. So much change at my DC without communication.


Switching the chute is for when you have a double door for a store that gets a pretty decent amount of volume, where one door is PIPO only and the other receives freight. When the one that receives freight is ready to close/or is cut, A-sort can switch which door is receiving freight. So in a perfect world, one door is shut, a-sort operator changed the chute to the door that was receiving pipo, and it should never stop the flow of freight. Triple door is very similar except two doors are receiving freight and one receives pipo, however in my DC depending on the store we don’t typically switch the chute for triple doors because they are designated pipo only doors.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 9, 2022)

WarehouseGoblin said:


> Switching the chute is for when you have a double door for a store that gets a pretty decent amount of volume, where one door is PIPO only and the other receives freight. When the one that receives freight is ready to close/or is cut, A-sort can switch which door is receiving freight. So in a perfect world, one door is shut, a-sort operator changed the chute to the door that was receiving pipo, and it should never stop the flow of freight. Triple door is very similar except two doors are receiving freight and one receives pipo, however in my DC depending on the store we don’t typically switch the chute for triple doors because they are designated pipo only doors.


We have a double FC door for pipo/fsp only and then another trailer for con cartons and NCON. The other FC doors are separate. We don’t have any stores that would require a double or triple door. I’m jealous 🥵. DFW is busy but not as busy as you….


----------



## WarehouseGoblin (Apr 9, 2022)

RWTM said:


> We have a double FC door for pipo/fsp only and then another trailer for con cartons and NCON. The other FC doors are separate. We don’t have any stores that would require a double or triple door. I’m jealous 🥵. DFW is busy but not as busy as you….


Please don’t be jealous, it becomes a headache when GPMers aren’t staging PIPO at the right doors and sorters piling 10+ team lifts at the PIPO door. Come on dudes I can’t get by on an RC


----------



## RWTM (Apr 9, 2022)

WarehouseGoblin said:


> Please don’t be jealous, it becomes a headache when GPMers aren’t staging PIPO at the right doors and sorters piling 10+ team lifts at the PIPO door. Come on dudes I can’t get by on an RC


I’m not really jelly bro. The B2 & A2 12 and 100 dock GPM’ers are cool at my DC we don’t have that issue. Plus our QC’s and RWTM make sure it all goes. We have some of the most experienced on B2 💪🏻. I need to ask my SOM/OM if we can pull up in trailers on doubles again to make loading faster pipo and whatever faster. We need to get back to when I first started in 19


----------



## RWTM (Apr 9, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> Have you built lane sets before in the Planning Tool? I think it would be good for you to take a look at it and maybe one day do it. You honestly would probably be able to gage the lane sets better than the person that doesn't since you know the team better. When they start off in P1 like that they are probably catching stuff from previous shift freight that just happens to be for their doors. There's some things that factor into a high rate like that even if the lane set isn't built to be that busy. As a team lead who was once a trainer I legit took the trainers under my wing and had a standard for them and let the OM know if I believed they weren't fit to be a trainer anymore. My OM is actually good and takes my input on who has asked to be a trainer and who he thinks would be good and ask me how I feel about it so that helps but yes getting on the trainers first and making sure they are up to standard is your first spot to hit to get the team to be better especially with new people coming in. Any good person will say that it all starts with training and if they aren't getting trained right that's where we failed them. Again tho keep up the good work. I believe if a team lead spot opens you definitely need to put in for it. I can help you with the questions as well if you'd like but you have some amazing potential


My trainer didn’t know what this even was. Rn B2 hurting as we have no LWW


----------



## RWTM (Apr 13, 2022)

RWTM said:


> I need to ask my SOM/OM if we can pull up in trailers on doubles again to make loading pipo faster or whatever faster. We need to get back to when I first started in 19


I was told *no *(on OT). Idk, above my pay grade.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 13, 2022)

Luck said:


> We have backups for several positions like ICQA but not LWWs. If this has been going on for a time as you described I would raise a fuss. I know there is a threshold per Target where if after a certain amount of time you have spent a certain percentate of your hours working a different role that gets higher pay you are susposed to be entitled to that higher pay too.
> On the other hand being that you are so often in the role gives you a grwat chance at getting it next time an opening pops up so dont come across too negatively lol. I would definitely make the point that you have been doing the role more than the other guy if that is truly the case.


At my DC we have LWW’s. No back ups (as far as I know). Every dept has 2. The chain of command goes as follows for every dept. 1) SOM 2) OM 3) LWW. 4 is WW or WA. LWW are hrly and can work as such OT as a WW.


----------



## targetdude1 (Apr 14, 2022)

At mine we have multiple  backups that are basically always on duty as LWW, even when both LWW are there (let alone if one is off or something). Effectively we have 4 LWW (2+2 backups that are seemingly always active) when we are supposed to have 2. Of course the backups dont mind this as it's cushy job. But they arent getting paid as LWW FWIW. Like everything else, a lot of nonproductive positions 4LWW, 2 Label control, maybe 2-3 water spiders some of whom work some dont, multiple consolidators.... Granted I suppose with such a large team now it's more understable?


----------



## WarehouseGoblin (Apr 14, 2022)

targetdude1 said:


> At mine we have multiple  backups that are basically always on duty as LWW, even when both LWW are there (let alone if one is off or something). Effectively we have 4 LWW (2+2 backups that are seemingly always active) when we are supposed to have 2. Of course the backups dont mind this as it's cushy job. But they arent getting paid as LWW FWIW. Like everything else, a lot of nonproductive positions 4LWW, 2 Label control, maybe 2-3 water spiders some of whom work some dont, multiple consolidators.... Granted I suppose with such a large team now it's more understable?


Sames, in OB we have 2 LWW + 2 backup LWW. I’m back up, and my colleague is shadowing in MLP right now. I’m used as trainer/extra, typically because my LWW in the wing VLEs frequently and I will backfill for him. So I do SWA/CSB/light patrol. Water spiders???


----------



## Gabrigawr (Apr 15, 2022)

WarehouseGoblin said:


> Sames, in OB we have 2 LWW + 2 backup LWW. I’m back up, and my colleague is shadowing in MLP right now. I’m used as trainer/extra, typically because my LWW in the wing VLEs frequently and I will backfill for him. So I do SWA/CSB/light patrol. Water spiders???


Dam must be nice to have someone do SWA. We don't have back ups so me and the other lead do everything plus I do some OM stuff.


----------



## WarehouseGoblin (Apr 15, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> Dam must be nice to have someone do SWA. We don't have back ups so me and the other lead do everything plus I do some OM stuff.


Injuries have spiked and it’s mostly sprains and strains in trailers so our Safety OM is cracking down and wants data. OMs at my DC are supposed to do 25/week but there was no requirement for leads since we are supposed to do them per observations but the OMs push that more on us. And I also do some OM things like hours & downtime, and GEMBA when asked. Our new senior actually requested to meet with me this evening and in a nutshell asked me what he could do to get me a part of the OM team so the things I’ve learned & continue to learn will do nothing but help.


----------



## Gabrigawr (Apr 15, 2022)

WarehouseGoblin said:


> Injuries have spiked and it’s mostly sprains and strains in trailers so our Safety OM is cracking down and wants data. OMs at my DC are supposed to do 25/week but there was no requirement for leads since we are supposed to do them per observations but the OMs push that more on us. And I also do some OM things like hours & downtime, and GEMBA when asked. Our new senior actually requested to meet with me this evening and in a nutshell asked me what he could do to get me a part of the OM team so the things I’ve learned & continue to learn will do nothing but help.


SWAs are part of our LWW daily routines but only "as needed". At my DC the OMs only have to do 9 a week. 3 per shift 1 per period. That's good the senior has done that. I feel the senior on my shift only wants to promote who doesn't disagree with them and is a yes man. Well I am rooting that they get you on the OM team. I know Target as a whole is in need of good leadership


----------



## WarehouseGoblin (Apr 15, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> SWAs are part of our LWW daily routines but only "as needed". At my DC the OMs only have to do 9 a week. 3 per shift 1 per period. That's good the senior has done that. I feel the senior on my shift only wants to promote who doesn't disagree with them and is a yes man. Well I am rooting that they get you on the OM team. I know Target as a whole is in need of good leadership


I remember seeing that on the LSWA but when I got backup I was told I would get credentials (Productivity in DPM, jetson, rework, email, slack, public drive, LSWA) buuuuuut so far all I’ve got is rework, email, and jetson. Which I’ve been trying to get creds for since I’ve been mezz trained which is almost a year 🥲 I never really spoke to our previous senior before he got promoted (to the new role that’s under SD but above seniors- I can’t remember it for the life of me) but he did my LWW interview, and my new senior finally being in role as of last week so far has been very supportive. I guess they’re hungry for OMs and they (Site director, senior, and that middle role) asked for me by name so that felt very good


----------



## Gabrigawr (Apr 15, 2022)

WarehouseGoblin said:


> I remember seeing that on the LSWA but when I got backup I was told I would get credentials (Productivity in DPM, jetson, rework, email, slack, public drive, LSWA) buuuuuut so far all I’ve got is rework, email, and jetson. Which I’ve been trying to get creds for since I’ve been mezz trained which is almost a year 🥲 I never really spoke to our previous senior before he got promoted (to the new role that’s under SD but above seniors- I can’t remember it for the life of me) but he did my LWW interview, and my new senior finally being in role as of last week so far has been very supportive. I guess they’re hungry for OMs and they (Site director, senior, and that middle role) asked for me by name so that felt very good


You MIGHT still have slack but don't quote me. I'll have to ask a back up at my job on ICQA if they got it. That's good they asked you by name. You probably have more access than you realize. Again I am rooting for you and you get an OM spot. I think you and a few people on here do a lot for your buildings and deserve the recognition and opportunities to move up.


----------



## WarehouseGoblin (Apr 15, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> You MIGHT still have slack but don't quote me. I'll have to ask a back up at my job on ICQA if they got it. That's good they asked you by name. You probably have more access than you realize. Again I am rooting for you and you get an OM spot. I think you and a few people on here do a lot for your buildings and deserve the recognition and opportunities to move up.


Our full time lead gave me his login creds, so it’s all gravy. I believe I have slack I just don’t have a laptop that I consistently use, I switch between a couple of them. And when I’m backfilling I’m using the LWW’s laptop anyways so it just makes things easier. And thank you for your kind words!


----------



## RWTM (Apr 15, 2022)

targetdude1 said:


> multiple consolidators....


What are consolidators and what dept are they? OBB2 has 0/2 LWW right now at my DC. Are you telling me I probably have a backup somewhere just unaware?


----------



## WarehouseGoblin (Apr 15, 2022)

RWTM said:


> What are consolidators and what dept are they? OBB2 has 0/2 LWW right now at my DC. Are you telling me I probably have a backup somewhere just unaware?


WHS has consolidators, you’ll have people pulling full pallet for back haul for depal and the consolidators…consolidate them. They also try to help clear up any confusion with locations. I know nothing about OB consolidators though because that’s not standard for my DC.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Apr 15, 2022)

RWTM said:


> What are consolidators and what dept are they? OBB2 has 0/2 LWW right now at my DC. Are you telling me I probably have a backup somewhere just unaware?



For bulk they take the same DPCI and combine to another bulk location with that dpci.  For racks it's usually taking a small pallet that's in a large location and moving it to a small location.  Anyway to free up locations to bring in more and more.


----------



## Luck (Apr 15, 2022)

WarehouseGoblin said:


> I remember seeing that on the LSWA but when I got backup I was told I would get credentials (Productivity in DPM, jetson, rework, email, slack, public drive, LSWA) buuuuuut so far all I’ve got is rework, email, and jetson. Which I’ve been trying to get creds for since I’ve been mezz trained which is almost a year 🥲 I never really spoke to our previous senior before he got promoted (to the new role that’s under SD but above seniors- I can’t remember it for the life of me) but he did my LWW interview, and my new senior finally being in role as of last week so far has been very supportive. I guess they’re hungry for OMs and they (Site director, senior, and that middle role) asked for me by name so that felt very good.


You are thinking OD, operations director. 



RWTM said:


> What are consolidators and what dept are they? OBB2 has 0/2 LWW right now at my DC. Are you telling me I probably have a backup somewhere just unaware?


Consolidation is just a function within the Warehouse Department being given a dedicated focus/role and more hours. 
Kind of like how ICQA is really just an offshoot of Asset Protection, doing all of the small routines AP didnt really have any time for.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 15, 2022)

Luck said:


> You are thinking OD, operations director.


We have a SDD and a OD.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 15, 2022)

WarehouseGoblin said:


> I never really spoke to our previous senior before he got promoted (to the new role that’s under SD but above seniors- I can’t remember it for the life of me) but he did my LWW interview, and my new senior finally being in role as of last week so far has been very supportive. I guess they’re hungry for OMs and they (Site director, senior, and that middle role) asked for me by name so that felt very good


I know _almost_ all of my leaders except for the new ones!


----------



## RWTM (Apr 15, 2022)

.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 16, 2022)

WarehouseGoblin said:


> Switching the chute is for when you have a double door for a store that gets a pretty decent amount of volume, where one door is PIPO only and the other receives freight. When the one that receives freight is ready to close/or is cut, A-sort can switch which door is receiving freight. So in a perfect world, one door is shut, a-sort operator changed the chute to the door that was receiving pipo, and it should never stop the flow of freight. Triple door is very similar except two doors are receiving freight and one receives pipo, however in my DC depending on the store we don’t typically switch the chute for triple doors because they are designated pipo only doors.


Your mezzanine is different than mine


----------



## WarehouseGoblin (Apr 16, 2022)

RWTM said:


> Your mezzanine is different than mine


It’s a whole monster


----------



## RWTM (Apr 16, 2022)

WarehouseGoblin said:


> It’s a whole monster


Ours has taken a beaten. Automations need diagnosed


----------



## Avocadioo (May 22, 2022)

@Gabrigawr @WarehouseGoblin 😔 be safe. No wonder you guys stopped talking on here. I should have too.


----------



## Luck (May 22, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> @Gabrigawr @WarehouseGoblin 😔 be safe. No wonder you guys stopped talking on here. I should have too.


Somebody message your OMs possibly?


----------



## Avocadioo (May 22, 2022)

Luck said:


> Somebody message your OMs possibly?


SMH.


----------



## Gabrigawr (May 23, 2022)

Luck said:


> Somebody message your OMs possibly?


Nope. There's no reason for me to conversate on here.


----------



## Avocadioo (May 23, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> Nope. There's no reason for me to conversate on here.


Lucky. I’ll have permissions soon maybe. Capacity LWW A1… I have not applied yet but I have put a lot of thought to it. Be safe out there. ICQA is recruiting your way I see. I would if I could reconnect with a business partner in the same state. Met them in Vegas.


----------



## WarehouseGoblin (Jun 16, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> Nope. There's no reason for me to conversate on here.


Life has been busy and I received a promotion so very little time for anything but sleep. I'm safe over here lol


----------

